

Continuity for Android – SMS from PC, Mac, Tablet - jenviev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pplconnect.mobi&hl=en

======
smt88
Why should I trust this company with my text messages?

I use 2FA heavily (as everyone should), and having my SMS sync to an unknown
cloud would be a security nightmare.

